

Voxel virtualizes mobile apps to disrupt mobile advertising - davidz
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/09/voxel-disrupt-launch/

======
krebcycle
Brilliant idea! I can see its many applications beyond apps.

~~~
davidz
Thanks, we do as well. However, we'll remain very focused on ads initially to
bring it to the masses.

------
gcb0
silly. Only has a shadow of being useful because the appstore does not have
videos like the gmarket. And the gmarket nobody cares because theres no money
there.

------
sprite
Looks like an awesome product.

